# Moving back to Canada - with our Nanny?



## vancouverbound (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello...I have noticed a post but could not find out much info...if anyone could assist or if you have been thru the process..we are moving from Dubai in June 2013 to vancouver...we are both Canadian and will be returning after living overseas for the past 10 years...we would like to bring our filipino nanny with us..she has been with us last 6 years..we have a house in Vancouver which is large enough to accomodate the nanny...just need to understand procees for entry..will try the CDN consulate but thought would be good to try the forum...
Thanks

Vancouverbound


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


vancouverbound said:


> Hello...I have noticed a post but could not find out much info...if anyone could assist or if you have been thru the process..we are moving from Dubai in June 2013 to vancouver...we are both Canadian and will be returning after living overseas for the past 10 years...we would like to bring our filipino nanny with us..she has been with us last 6 years..we have a house in Vancouver which is large enough to accomodate the nanny...just need to understand procees for entry..will try the CDN consulate but thought would be good to try the forum...
> Thanks
> 
> Vancouverbound


Read the following: Live-in Caregivers. It isn't complicated.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

In fact it may not be easy for your nanny to come with you initially. To obtain a work permit for her you first need to advertise the position in Canada and obtain a Labour Market Opinion to the effect that there is a shortage of workers to fill the position. The initial application for a work permit for a live-in-categiver must be made outisde Canada, so even if you obtain a visitor visa for her to come to Canada with you (nationals of the Philippines require a visa) , she would need to apply outside Canada e.g. in the US. In that case she will need a US visa in order to travel to the US, because she may well be called or an interview.


----------

